# What is TX & RX PHY rate on mini?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

On the Tivo mini, under the network status I see two Peer Node MAC addresses with various settings/readings under each.
The first one has TX RX rates (both) of around 270-280
The second set has TX rates around 249 and RX around 65.
The packets with errors on the second set have 7 errors but no errors on the first set at the top.

What do these readings mean exactly?
Better yet, if anyone has any info on any of these readings, I'd appreciate know what they mean.

I'm wondering if they have anything to do with all of the V87 errors I'm getting on both of my mini's tonight, when I've never had these errors before.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

marklyn said:


> On the Tivo mini, under the network status I see two Peer Node MAC addresses with various settings/readings under each.
> The first one has TX RX rates (both) of around 270-280
> The second set has TX rates around 249 and RX around 65.
> The packets with errors on the second set have 7 errors but no errors on the first set at the top.
> ...


I don't know much about what the numbers mean except that any number under 100 may be a problem.


----------



## webcrawlr (Mar 4, 2004)

marklyn said:


> On the Tivo mini, under the network status I see two Peer Node MAC addresses with various settings/readings under each.
> The first one has TX RX rates (both) of around 270-280
> The second set has TX rates around 249 and RX around 65.
> The packets with errors on the second set have 7 errors but no errors on the first set at the top.
> ...


PHY rate is your MoCA connection quality and speed. Anything over 200 and you're golden.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

webcrawlr said:


> PHY rate is your MoCA connection quality and speed. Anything over 200 and you're golden.


so because there are two sets of peer mode readings, does that account for both of my mini's?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

On one of my minis, it says PHY rates TX of 280 RX 280, then there is another node 264, 278 respectively. Is that a second mini, or are there two nodes PER mini?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivoboy said:


> On one of my minis, it says PHY rates TX of 280 RX 280, then there is another node 264, 278 respectively. Is that a second mini, or are there two nodes PER mini?


No, a Mini would not be two separate nodes. Each MoCA device on your network will appear as one node. For example: On my network I have a Roamio Plus, 2 Minis, and a MoCA adapter at my router, so I have 4 nodes total.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, a Mini would not be two separate nodes. Each MoCA device on your network will appear as one node. For example: On my network I have a Roamio Plus, 2 Minis, and a MoCA adapter at my router, so I have 4 nodes total.


thanks, and is there anywhere on the main roamio where one can see this information? I can only see it on the minis.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivoboy said:


> thanks, and is there anywhere on the main roamio where one can see this information? I can only see it on the minis.


Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > View network status


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > View network status


Does not work if that TiVo is the bridge to MoCA, you get message MoCA not up or running, a TiVo glitch that does not create any problem that I know of.


----------

